# 240Q Video Server - Externe Verbindungen können nicht aufgelöst werden



## Experience1986 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Einleitung: Der AXIS 240Q Video Server dient der Bereitstellung von analogen Videosignalen über ein IP-Netzwerk. Das Web Interface kann externe Domainnamen und IP-Adressen nicht auflösen bzw. nicht routen.

Der besagte Video Server (Siehe Einleitung) funktioniert in meinem kleinen privaten Heimnetz hervorragend und kann auch problemlos Bildmitschnitte auf einen öffentlichen FTP-Server kopieren. Mein privates Netzwerk wird von einer Fritz!Box gemanaged.

Nun wollte ich den besagten Video Server im eigentlichen Zielnetzwerk einsetzen. Ich konnte ihn ohne Probleme, wie gewünscht in Betrieb nehmen. Auch kann ich über das Internet auf den Server zugreifen. Ich habe den Router entsprechend konfiguriert.

Lediglich bei der Konfiguration eines Event Servers (FTP-Server) meldet das Web Interface stets, das die Adresse nicht aufgelöst werden konnte.

Konnektiere ich auf den Video Server via Telnet und sende einen Ping an den besagten FTP Server, so bekomme ich die Meldung, dass der entsprechende Host gefunden wurde. http://www.domain.com is alive!

Auch über die IP-Adresse des FTP-Servers bekomme ich diese Meldung vom Web Interface. Alle anderen Netzwerk Stationen können problemlos auf die gewünschten FTP-Server konnektieren.

Für den Video Server bestehen auch keinerlei Beschränkungen für den ausgehenden Verkehr.

Bei dem Router handelt es sich um einen NETGEAR FWG 114P. Das Netzwerk ist wie folgt konfiguriert:

Netzwerk: 192.168.1.0
Netzwerkmaske: 255.255.255.0
Router-IP: 192.168.1.254
Video Server IP: 192.168.1.99

Zwischen Router und Video Server befinden sich lediglich zwei Switches.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Auch der AXIS-Support kommt nur auf die Idee, das meine Verbindungsdaten zu den FTP-Servern falsch seien. Das kann ich allerdings mit Sicherheit ausschließen.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen?


----------

